# Game #13: Wolves @ Cavs (11/26/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Minnesota Timberwolves* *(6-5) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(9-3)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:30 pm PT, 7:30 pm ET
*TV:* *NBATV*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

The Cavaliers are coming off a humbling loss to the Pacers that was on national television. After such a loss, it’s always good to return home for next game. Kevin Garnett should prove to be his usual self (unstoppable), as that’s to be expected. What the Cavaliers can’t allow is for others to get involved. With Cleveland’s defense being inconsistent at best, asking for 48 minutes of solid team defense might be a stretch. Szczerbiak is coming off a 30 point game and Jaric had 24 last game out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We'll win this game. Minnesota is a good team, they just knocked off the Bucks. But Lebron never has 2 bad games in a row and Minny has no one who can check him effectively. 

Guard the 3pt line, face guard Wally, keep KG from dominating the offensive board and we come away with our 10th win.

Also we need to establish Z early in the post, he always plays much better when he gets a few shots early in the flow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Does NBATV still count as national TV in terms of the curse?
Or since it's only offered through special packages, is it like, we'll only win by a last second shot in triple overtime.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not counting NBA TV as nationally televised 

Plus I have the faith because it's a home game. The curse only applies on road games.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well the Cavs havent lost at home and the Wolves havent won on the road so hopefully we will see more of the same tonite. I really hope they can quickly turn it around after a bad game. And I know LeBron didnt play great and shot terribly but 19,10,4,5 is not to shabby for an off night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Minnesota Timberwolves/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview*











> *Minnesota Timberwolves/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview*
> 
> Still perfect at home, LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers hope to bounce back from their first loss in three weeks when they host Kevin Garnett and the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Brown: Cavs still work in progress*











> _*Coach Mike Brown has said for weeks that his team is not even close to becoming the team that he desires. Steps have been made, but the Cavs (9-3) are still a work in progress.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Brown: Cavs still work in progress*

Need to play tighter D on the perimeter with Wally. Can't let him get off like we allowed of all people Croshere to do. Expect a win but I'm worried with Marshall's recent declinea and Hughes having a viral infection


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Brown: Cavs still work in progress*

It's alternate jersey time baby! The Cavs sure are looking good in blue!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah! Blue Baby Blue!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone else hearing that weird laser sound?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yes, I hear it too. The sound man responsible for that should be fired.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ with some nice handles (nice seeing this improve each year in the league).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry needs to take a page out of Lebron's book and go to the basket when his J isn't falling.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones and Marshall enter the game. Enter the dynamic duo.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha, Lebron snunk up the floor behind the Kandiman.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes needs to get going. He's had some good looks but couldn't convert. 

Luke Jackson checks into the game (a bit early for him to see action).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They gotta get Larry Hughes in the groove. He's struggling mightily with his shot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The defense have given up a few open looks early in the game. Coach Brown needs to tell the team to seal the holes.

KG off to a strong start.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Wolves front line sure do like to curse a lot. And very loudly.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice start to the quarter but the Wolves went on a 10-4 run. The end of the quarter wasn't very solid.

The Wolves lead by 1 at the end of 1 (17-16).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The Wolves front line sure do like to curse a lot. And very loudly.


Yeah. But it's pretty cool. KG has said the 4-letter magic word that beings with "s" about 2-3 times already.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddie Griffin really can't guard Z. Bottom line. Smart by the Cavs to exploit this.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

KG takes a rest.
- Luke scores.
- Marshall had good effort on the glass but failed to score (but it's great to see).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can't give up offensive rebounds. This team needs to remember what got it here. Put Drew in the game and board damnit.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland needs to play better on the glass. They've been abused on the offensive glass the last few plays. Hughes and Marshall are trying but neither seems fully "there" tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey Remy, are you a Cowboy Bebop fan? Or is your avatar from something else?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Hey Remy, are you a Cowboy Bebop fan? Or is your avatar from something else?


Bang! Yeah, I like the show and my avatar came from the series. 

----

Hughes finally scores.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I still haven't seen the back half of the series. I've seen like the first 3 or 4 dvds. The music is incredible.

Lebron with the long 3, though he took a long time to line that up, and everyone just kind of stood there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I still haven't seen the back half of the series. I've seen like the first 3 or 4 dvds. The music is incredible.


The Remix DVDs are even better from a musical and artistic standpoint.

----

Drew was a real man on that dunk there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What are the remix dvds? I saw one the other day, but I didn't know what it was.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavs on a 7-0 run.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha I love it when Z starts padding his rebound total.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Team is just in a funk.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> What are the remix dvds? I saw one the other day, but I didn't know what it was.


All of the Remix DVDs have remastered sound and the graphics/art are slightly touched up. Most people like these better than the older DVDs. So it would be like watching your old series but having it look and sound better than when you watched it on TV. Think of it as a touch up, a polishing of the series.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden with another real MAN'S dunk!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs just need a string of good things to happen and then they'll bust out of their malaise.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The outside shooting is really cold for Cleveland.

Edit: As I type that, James hits a 3. LOL


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What happened to Scott Williams calling the games, btw?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well...Lebron isn't cold tonight.

Looks like Bron's going to have to carry the team until these guys get their act together. Donyell and Damon should be dropping those shots.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sometimes Williams has the night off. I haven't heard anything about him being fired or let go or anything. 
----
James nails another 3. LeBron has hit 3 triples in the game.
----
Too bad Marshall missed the 3-ball to end the half.
----
Cleveland leads 42-37 at the end of the half. The Cavs are up 5.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

One interesting thing I noted in the first half was the 5 minute stretch where the Wolves bought time for KG to rest. Once Kevin came back into the game, I was thinking, "Oh no. He's rested and the Wolves are going to really hammer the Cavs." But the team woke up, fought against the Wolves' second surge to have a small lead at the half.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Scott Williams works with the FoxSportsnet telecasts. Austin Carr does the WUAB telecasts.

Right now, Drew Gooden is the ONLY Cleveland player finishing strong around the basket. Z is putting up soft finesse stuff that is being rejected. Donyell Marshall - Same thing. And neither of them is hitting from outside, so they have been ineffective. With the team shooting poorly, Mike Brown had better tell all of his big men to go strong to the rim, or this game will be over.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LOYALTY said:


> Z is putting up soft finesse stuff that is being rejected.


Part of Ilgauskas's problem is that he "self-checks" himself. He routinely does pump fakes, up-and-under moves, shakes, and hesistations that are unnecessary. Zydrunas would do better going straight up on most possesions. Since he has a reputation for throwing tons of fakes and tricks, defenders know Z rarely goes straight up. He needs to mix things up better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was ridiculous.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with another 3-ball. He's carrying the squad once again.

LBJ scores on an "and 1" play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was the worst flop in the history of ever. Hassell just fell down. The ref laughed at him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron putting on a highlight show. And it didn't even count.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Agreed man. Even though that reverse tip dunk follow by James doesn't count, that was tight. He had the steal on the defensive end and ran the floor like a demon. If that had counted, that would have been one of the best sequences I'd have seen in a long time. The guy gets a steal while virtually flying face first out-of-bounds, gets up, runs the court and 180's the rebound. Unreal.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pretty much Lebron is holding the margin where it's at right now. If the Cavs can just get someone else hot from outside, they should break the game open.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

NBA TV sucks. There's the laser sound again.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Kevin has a few words for LeBron and LeBron kinda smiles and says something back. That said, I guess the game is officially on. LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones and Marshall enter the game to replace E. Snow and Ilgauskas.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game is too close for comfort and Lebron seems to be the only one playing well


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Both teams are in the same boat tonight. Their main star is stepping up but the calvary hasn't completely arrived. The team that gets their reinforcements first will win.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Slip screen.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This pick-and-roll play the Cavs just ran is working tonight. Every time they've run it, they drew fouls and had the chance for the "and 1" play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Both teams are trading baskets at this point. This is where things get interesting.

Drew Gooden scores to give himself another double-double. It's his 4th double-double in his last 5 games. Go Drew!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew's the man. By playing smart he is making himself so much money next summer.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes still struggling to hit a shot but at least he's drawing fouls.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There you go. Don't settle for the jumper. Larry taking it to the basket with bad intentions.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hudson is feeling it. Minny is hanging in there.

Hughes drives again, draws a foul and nails the shot. I'm glad Larry is still aggressive. He hasn't given up despite having a hard night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need Snow in there with Hudson getting hot. Troy is having his with Jones


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a sequence. Unfortunately, Cleveland came out on the short end of the stick.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is not good they are making a run with KG on the bench


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall is getting his looks but can't nail them. 0-7 from the floor.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the DUNK! He just made a new poster guys!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddie Griffin just made a poster.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall and Jones have not provided much of anything recently: this game 1 point btw the 2


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the end of the 3rd quarter, Cleveland leads 69-64. Heading into the final quarter, we carry a 4 point lead.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's funny how we all thought Lebron's points would go down and assists go up, when the opposite has happened so far. And he's actually doing it more efficiently than before.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think you have to go with Eric Snow in the 4th, because if Damon's not shooting he's not giving you anything. And Gooden and Z are both outplaying Marshall.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sloppy sequence. Outside shooting is still cold. 1 point combined for Cleveland's dynamic duo (Marshall/Jones). The team is shooting 35%.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z and Madsen had a big collision out there. Talk about clash of the titans. I'm just glad Zydrunas is okay.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hudson keeps getting into the lane. This isn't good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How is that not a travel?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like Hudson is going to be the guy to step up on the Wolves.
Lebron is taking too long with the ball right now. Too much indecision.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ It was either a travel or a foul. On the replay, I guess you could have called a foul. But Hudson took 3-4 steps first before the point of where you could debate whether it was a jump ball or a foul. So yeah, it should have been a walk.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I really wish Luke Jackson would see more time: particularly when the rest of the bench is providing nothing


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Change the line up because LeBron feels pressured to do a lot out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wally and KG are going to enter the game soon.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hudson is going nuts. Ack. If Jones or Snow won't fight through screens and challenge the jumper, get a taller guy into the game to play defense (Luke or Sasha).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Larry finally stepping up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I have no idea why Larry thought he could make that shot with the way he's been shooting. But hey, whatever works.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate to say but Z has been playing like crap a lot of this season. This is a team where he should be having a field day against


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James, Gooden, Snow, Ilgauskas and Hughes in the game down the stretch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> I hate to say but Z has been playing like crap a lot of this season. This is a team where he should be having a field day against


Zydrunas always starts seasons out slow and picks things up. That said, if he doesn't pick it up soon, AV might take significant time from Z when he returns.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with a big 3-ball. Wow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hudson again. Ack.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't fall in love with the jumpers guys


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

3-15 for Hughes. Good look but missed again. This is getting stressful.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How do you win a game shooting this badly?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> How do you win a game shooting this badly?


Most times you simply don't. That's why I hope things change very quickly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game is not looking good: could easily be our first home loss of the season


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

minny 50%
cleve 32%

if we aren't nearly perfect from the line the game wouldn't be close.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew with the follow. 2 point game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Down by 2: this game is killing me


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James ties the game!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Minny calls a full time-out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Aghhhh. Another one of these kind of games.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Wolves have 2 seconds on the shot clock. Cleveland needs to defend them well and NOT give up an offensive rebound.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

KG hits the shot. Oh man!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God Dammit


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You can't touch those shots by Garnett. The release point is too high.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game is really killing me lol


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

superstars being superstars


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew Was Wide Open!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall took the shot. Bad possession.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

FUDGE Minny with the ball


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This looks like it's over now. Jaric nails a 3. =(


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

:curse: :curse:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game over. They really need to get their act back together. This is kind of like the Memphis loss after losing to the Spurs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap: why the freak was Marshall even in the game: he hasn't been able to hit crap the last few games.

Come to think of it why couldn't we get Jaric


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The way Damon and Donyell were playing tonight, you have to wonder why Luke or Sasha couldn't get ANY minutes. They were SO cold tonight, that you have to make a change. Any change. Because the status quo was failing so badly, that it wasn't even funny.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> The way Damon and Donyell were playing tonight, you have to wonder why Luke or Sasha couldn't get ANY minutes. They were SO cold tonight, that you have to make a change. Any change. Because the status quo was failing so badly, that it wasn't even funny.


 Agree completely. We were doing well in the season when Brown wasn't so tight with the rotation.

Have to say the last two games we have really been missing AV: need his energy and rebounding particulary when Marshall and Z aren't providing you squat


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James nails a great 3-ball but it's probably too late. Hudson has to miss a free throw for Cleveland to even have a chance.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So why didn't Lebron get the ball in the final minute? There's a good question.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Agree completely. We were doing well in the season when Brown wasn't so tight with the rotation.


We need to go deeper into our bench. When the dynamic duo (Marshall/Jones) struggle, we can't be stubborn and refuse to change or adapt. 

*Box Score: Minnesota 89, Cleveland 85*


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Great game tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> So why didn't Lebron get the ball in the final minute? There's a good question.


I'm not sure. LeBron was doing so much, maybe he needed a quick play or two off where his teammates could handle things and let him regroup on the next sequence. 

When Eric Snow and Damon Jones were getting burned by Hudson, I wonder why Coach Brown didn't change defenders. It's like using different pitchers on a batter who's hot. Even if Luke or Sasha were to get smoked by Hudson (which would probably have happened because Hudson was playing SO well), at least you're changing the dynamic out there and giving a different look. This is an instance where intelligent experimentation is the logical course of action. As far as I'm concerned, Luke or Sasha play much better defense than Damon anyways. But we need Damon because of the 3-ball. However, tonight Damon didn't have his stroke and on nights like this, Luke and Sasha should take priority over Damon in the rotation.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Great game tonight.


Yes indeed. Kevin truly showed tonight why he is "The Big Ticket." Bravo.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

On Thanksgiving Barkley said that the Cavaliers need a point guard who can get the offense going (penetrate, dish, defend, etc.). It turns out that he is right. Jones gets killed on picks. And Snow is a little slower than he was in his prime.

Hughes and Lebron are great going to the basket. But when you come up against a team that has good helping defense, Bron and Larry have to find the open guy and that guy has to hit shots. I wish DOnyell and Damon would take a couple of steps inside of the 3 pt. line when they are struggling from outside. 

There is no reason to panic, but they had better get into the film room and onto the practice floor to fix what's wrong.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LOYALTY said:


> On Thanksgiving Barkley said that the Cavaliers need a point guard who can get the offense going (penetrate, dish, defend, etc.). It turns out that he is right. Jones gets killed on picks. And Snow is a little slower than he was in his prime.


Totally. The PG we take in next year's draft hopefully will be the real thing and be able to come in and produce.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Why were we scared to attack the hoop. So they are gonna block you a coupe of times they are also gonna foul you. No, we decided to stay away from KG and Griffin. We needed to attack Garnett and put him in foul trouble. Another thing why couldnt anyone guard Troy Hudson. That was embarassing. Oh and thanks for one point DJ and Marshall.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, PG defense decided this game. Gotta love the stellar containment ability of Damon Jones. His impact defensively was the biggest reason I didn't want him, but accepted that he was necessary to spread the floor for LeBron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 11/27/2005 | T'Wolves burst Cavaliers' bubble*











> *T’Wolves burst Cavaliers’ bubble*
> 
> *Garnett's clutch 20-footer beats clock, breaks home win streak*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers find home of bricks*











> _*LeBron James jumps high toward the basket against Minnesota Timberwolves' Eddie Griffin during the third quarter Saturday, Nov. 26, 2005, in Cleveland. James scored a season-high 38 points in the Cavaliers' 89-85 loss to the Timberwolves*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

